# 1st catch of the season



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

As of tomorrow I will have had traps out for 2 weeks. Its been pretty frustrating. I haven't had any catches and very little sign of critters moving about. I finally had a catch today and coyotes work two other sets without stepping on the pan. The weather turned a little cooler, so maybe things will start improving.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry, somehow I put the pic in upside down. Stand on your head to view, lol.;


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very nice Ruger, it's a start. good looking yote......


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Way to go! Must have felt really good to break the dry spell!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

! reguR boJ eciN stargnoC


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

I see what you did there don, clever :look:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Great job! Ruger, we haven't started yet, we have to take a trappers ed class if you can belive that! I was trapping in the 1970s but that don't count here in AZ.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Good Job of a camo setup!!! People driving by would never recognize that coyote setting there and I doubt they would get out and stand on their head to identify it as well. I am too old to stand on my head so I had to turn the monitor over to identify it. Congrats Ruger !!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the catch, hopefully a truck load more.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Don, how did you get your computer to type backwards???


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't know bigd, people are strange and very possibly wil do the head stand thing....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Mick105 said:


> Don, how did you get your computer to type backwards???


change your time zone so you're below the equator.........


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

thank god... i was getting a headach from standing on my head so long


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

by the way Mick, I love your tag line!!


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks! After reading it I attached it as soon as I stopped laughing.... It's funny that it stands true even to this day


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That IS a GREAT tagline!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats Ruger ! Saw the pic before the responses and wondered how in the heck you caught him like that....LOL


----------

